# Kessil a360we question



## jrflanagan (Jul 4, 2010)

What is the difference between the:

a360we tuna sun

And

a360we tuna blue

I can't seem to find anything on the difference.

Thanks


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

jrflanagan said:


> What is the difference between the:
> 
> a360we tuna sun
> 
> ...


One is blue for reef tanks, one is sun spectrum for planted I believe.

Edit: tuna sun can be adjusted from 6000K - 9000K. Tuna blue is 10000K - full actinic blue. Go with the sun for your planted tank.

Buy me one while you're at it, thanks,


----------



## jrflanagan (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks, I assumed that was the case, but couldn't find anything that stated that. Where did you find it?


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

jrflanagan said:


> Thanks, I assumed that was the case, but couldn't find anything that stated that. Where did you find it?


Just various information on different sites and forums.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

jrflanagan said:


> Thanks, I assumed that was the case, but couldn't find anything that stated that. Where did you find it?


Kessil... 


> Kessil Logic
> *Tune the spectrum and intensity for a personalized look. Kessil Logic™ maintains consistent output across the spectrum. 6,000-9,000K.*


http://www.kessil.com/aquarium/Freshwater_A360.php


----------



## jrflanagan (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, I see that now. I guess I was looking for more of a side by side comparison.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

jrflanagan said:


> Yes, I see that now. I guess I was looking for more of a side by side comparison.












Consider anything to the right of Amazon Sun, Tuna Blue. Not really desirable in FW aquarium.


----------



## jrflanagan (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome, thanks


----------

